# Dorado or game master 2?



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

I started out hunting with a recurve about 10 years ago and have always been able to shoot them pretty accurate, its kind of like after I have shot a bow/arrow combo a few times, I can "feel" where to aim and hit real close to where I want. I have been shooting a hoyt katera xl and a hoyt ultratec with modern sights and want to get into recurves to round out my archery involvement. 

I have decided I want a hoyt recurve and i am so torn between these two bows. I like the tec riser but I also like the simple design of the dorado. 

I think I should probably go with 45 pound limbs as this will be a hunting bow and a stump shooting and 3d bow. I want to shoot it a lot comfortably. 

I think I want a black riser with the camo limbs or maybe black riser with maple limbs, are both available in those combo's? 

I can get a brand new dorado for 450 or the gm 2 for 475 in about two weeks the dealer said. Any advice on where I should start? I have shot a gm2 a long time ago and cant really remember it and the problem is the dealer has neither in stock so I cant really shoot any before I buy.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

People will tell you they are fast,,but they don't like heavy arrows and are pretty slow if you go over about 8g per lb.
I bought better after market limbs for my Dorado and now it is fast.
I know two guys that shoot the GM and both say the same thing about their bows,,great with light wheight arrows,but slow with heavies.
Other than that,both bows are pretty much bullet proof.


----------



## hgsnpr (Mar 21, 2005)

I've got both! I started with the GM2 and then got the Dorado about 6 months later. Both are wonderful bows. They do have a different feel, though. If you can, shoot both and see which feels the best to you. If that is not an option, you really can't go wrong with either.


----------



## NDTerminator (Nov 6, 2006)

For what it's worth, I looked at both and ordered the Dorado...

Jack, what aftermarkets did you get? I'm probably going to order a set of spares after my Dorado arrives...


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

I shot both, bought the Dorado.... It "fit" me better and was shorter. I wanted a shorter bow for blind hunting.

Every dealer I know sells them for $399.00, by the way.

You can't go wrong with either, they are sweet little bows!!!


----------



## D2bows (Feb 2, 2007)

I have shot both and I own a New Dorado. Hoyt doe not let you mix and match the limbs, black riser - maple limbs / camo riser- camo limbs. We sell the dorado for $ 399. If you have a long draw length I would go with the GMII because it does have a longer riser and over all length. They do feel and shoot a little different from each other.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Dorado for $399? My dealer quoted me $549......so I bought used for $300 and thought I got a good deal. I thought the Hoyt MAP pricing was in effect for all Hoyt bows? Interesting........What is your price for a set of 45# limbs?


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

centershot said:


> Dorado for $399? My dealer quoted me $549......so I bought used for $300 and thought I got a good deal. I thought the Hoyt MAP pricing was in effect for all Hoyt bows? Interesting........What is your price for a set of 45# limbs?


MAP is Minimum "Advertised" Pricing. They cannot advertise, by phone, publication, or online, any price lower than that MAP price, which for Hoyt it near MSRP. In the store, they can quote or mark any price they choose. Some dealers stick with the higher MSRP pricing. A Dorado from my local dealer sells for ~$400 new.


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

I have both and like both. The GM2 is faster and has less hand shock


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

NDTermintor,I bought Tradtech carbonwoods,very happy with them.
I agree with bdeal,the GM is probably little faster,that may be due to the extra length as they use the same limbs.
The hand shock thing is sort of subjective,,I didn't think my Dorado had any hand shock,but that's just me so you know how that goes huh.


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

Another thing to consider-I bought just the riser for my gm and dorado and then ordered limbs from tradtech. The riser cost was $240 each


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1122899


----------



## bayeux (Jan 10, 2010)

Brad66 said:


> I started out hunting with a recurve about 10 years ago and have always been able to shoot them pretty accurate, its kind of like after I have shot a bow/arrow combo a few times, I can "feel" where to aim and hit real close to where I want. I have been shooting a hoyt katera xl and a hoyt ultratec with modern sights and want to get into recurves to round out my archery involvement.
> 
> I have decided I want a hoyt recurve and i am so torn between these two bows. I like the tec riser but I also like the simple design of the dorado.
> 
> ...


Hi there
I'm just out of the same situation you are in, My GM2 should be with me by this week end. I must say all the advice has been good on this forum, after looking through some old threads on here, it looked like the GM2 has the edge over the Dorado due to the riser and the slightly longer length, it also seems that they draw a few more pounds than whats on the limbs, so i'm glad i picked the 45lb draw weight. As for arrow choice, i'm going to buy just 6 of the Gold tip Expedition hunter with a 100 grain tip and if they fly well i will add more of them. It's a shame i can't hunt where i live in the UK because i'd take out this new recurve of mine over my Mathews, a real link with your ancestors and a special feeling it must be.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Bdeal, which limbs did you get? Did you convert them or did Tradtech do it for you?


----------



## NDTerminator (Nov 6, 2006)

centershot said:


> Dorado for $399? My dealer quoted me $549......so I bought used for $300 and thought I got a good deal. I thought the Hoyt MAP pricing was in effect for all Hoyt bows? Interesting........What is your price for a set of 45# limbs?




For what it's worth I'm paying $450 new for my Dorado.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

bayeux said:


> Hi there
> I'm just out of the same situation you are in, My GM2 should be with me by this week end. I must say all the advice has been good on this forum, after looking through some old threads on here, it looked like the GM2 has the edge over the Dorado due to the riser and the slightly longer length, it also seems that they draw a few more pounds than whats on the limbs, so i'm glad i picked the 45lb draw weight. As for arrow choice, i'm going to buy just 6 of the Gold tip Expedition hunter with a 100 grain tip and if they fly well i will add more of them. It's a shame i can't hunt where i live in the UK because i'd take out this new recurve of mine over my Mathews, a real link with your ancestors and a special feeling it must be.


Bayeux,cut your GT's to 29' -29.5,use 100g brass inserts an 100-125g points,,they'll fly like darts.
This is if your drawing 28" or close to it.
It will make your arrows 480g or very close to that.

Enjoy.


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Pretty much spot on advise so far here. I did like the dorado, felt great and i shot it pretty well. But for my dl, i think the gm2 fits me a little better. Maybe it's just the design of the riser. but for whatever reason, i seem to shoot it a little more consistently. I doubt you will go wrong either way. I have been toying with getting aftermarket limbs, but i don't think i will unless i have to as it shoots well enough for me. good luck


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

My local shop has a 50lb gamemaster II for sale for $350, includes a carrying case i believe, too bad it is a right-handed otherwise i would have bought it


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I'm a Dorado Owner also and though I don't know the Tec riser, I'm very happy with the Dorado.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## mars.89 (May 1, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the forum so I do not know yet how it works. but I wanted to ask just one question. I do not know which one to take hoyt dorado and gamemaster. I'm about 167cm tall and I have a stretch of about 28 ". would add that they are also slim. anyone know where I could buy? thank you very much.


----------



## mars.89 (May 1, 2014)

I add that my English is not perfect because I come from Italy


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Umm...Hoyt Excel 21" riser (just grind off some shelf???), rounded shelf of ??? and good carbon limbs around 32-40#s, depending on draw length?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

mars.89 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum so I do not know yet how it works. but I wanted to ask just one question. I do not know which one to take hoyt dorado and gamemaster. I'm about 167cm tall and I have a stretch of about 28 ". would add that they are also slim. anyone know where I could buy? thank you very much.


 You do know, do you not, that America is one of three countries that don't use the Metric System... right... :laugh:


----------



## mars.89 (May 1, 2014)

ahahaahah, is true, mmmm, let's say I am tall 65.8"


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Altservice is in the UK, probably quicker and easier than ordering from the US.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hoyt Excel Riser ($180)
TT Blackmax limbs ($135)
SBD String ($20)

I have two Dorados and and Excel. Excel more vasatile and cheaper.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

mars.89 said:


> ahahaahah, is true, mmmm, let's say I am tall 65.8"


Yer good fer sure... I have a dorado and am a foot taller than you almost and find the dorado comfortable.. :laugh:


----------



## mars.89 (May 1, 2014)

ChadMR82 said:


> Hoyt Excel Riser ($180)
> TT Blackmax limbs ($135)
> SBD String ($20)
> 
> I have two Dorados and and Excel. Excel more vasatile and cheaper.


yes, excel is very nice, but I prefer to choose between these two models (dorado or gamemaster)


----------



## mars.89 (May 1, 2014)

rattus58 said:


> Yer good fer sure... I have a dorado and am a foot taller than you almost and find the dorado comfortable.. :laugh:


therefore, you do not find wrong with the dorado. I honestly do not have a chance to try the arches. so I can only rely on the reviews. But it seems to me that the gamemaster is more stable. but I fear it is too big for me


----------

